

The iPad sure shut critics up about the infamous Apple tax - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-ipad-sure-shut-critics-up-about-the-infamous-apple-tax-2011-07-22

======
antics
Except that it didn't. Even if it were true that most people were intimately
acquainted with the pricing habits of tablet makers (and they're not), the
fact that one product in the Apple canon happens to be comparatively cheap is
not even really salient information when virtually every other product in the
Apple store is _not_ cheap. $100 for a power cord? You've got to be kidding
me. I'm typing this on a MacBook Pro that I bought with my money AND I'm aware
that the iPad is cheap, and I STILL think they're a bit expensive.

But of course, the fact that the iPad is cheap is not really that well-known,
and particularly not among the people who are likely to say such things anyway
( _i.e._ , the people who have already written Apple off). And in practice I
still hear this _all the time_. From friends, from family, from other nerds.

